# Pierce wants to trade 7th pick..



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

I think they will listen to Pierce, Pierce wants to trade the 7th for a "star".

Raef + 7th for Zach..

If we get lucky we could get 2 GREAT players..


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

I would not want to take on Raef's contract. No way.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Its not worse than Zachs.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Lets just say I'd rather have Zach than Raef.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

sweet.Perfect for us.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> Its not worse than Zachs.


 Reaf is not nearly as good as Zach, so yes it is.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> Its not worse than Zachs.


Check it out 

This year $10.0 mil
2006/07 = $10.9 mil
2007/08 = $11.8 mil
2008/09 = $12.7 mil player option

Zach's this year was $10.6 mil and ends in 2010/11 at $17.3 mil. Its 2 years longer and more expensive

I would still take Zach over LaFrentz




I would offer Miles and either Dixon or Dixon or Outlaw for the #7 straight up


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

I would do that trade too, but wouldn't we need to send someone in return?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

miles for the 7th pick!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

It would depend upon who is available at #7. I've always liked LaFrentz. I'd like to have him on our team. But I don't think it's worth trading Zach to get him. But if a player we really really like happens to be available at #7 I'd think about it.

The trade I'd do in a second is Theo for LaFrentz and #7.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

you guys have it allwrong, he said Star, not Stat.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

darn it schilly 

sssshhhhh the celtics might never know

and they are going with the pewter uniforms schilly!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

Zbo is next to worthless in the league right now with his max contract. Unless we want to take back players like Kmart and Boozer in return. Only delusional fans think that we could get a top 10 pick for him. 

If I were the Celtics, I'd take Patrick O'Briant.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

schilly that white doesnt look good maybe try a red main stripe and a small white and black ones?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Not to nit pick, but Pierce said star. Zach is not a star, he is a good player that puts up big numbers on a crappy team.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Pierce is crazy, they arent going to get a "star" for the 7th pick in this draft.

I know they arent "stars", but wasnt Ainge once really interested in Outlaw? What about Outlaw and Miles for the #7? I love Jack, and he isnt a star, but Boston has been said to be looking for a PG, so maybe Miles and Jack for the #7?


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Pierce is crazy, they arent going to get a "star" for the 7th pick in this draft.
> 
> I know they arent "stars", but wasnt Ainge once really interested in Outlaw? What about Outlaw and Miles for the #7? I love Jack, and he isnt a star, but Boston has been said to be looking for a PG, so maybe Miles and Jack for the #7?


I agree 100%. Boston is not going to get a star for the #7 pick alone...maybe with a combination of other players and picks. I would hate for Portland to get rid of Jack. I would rather deal Blake and have Bassy and Jack as the PG's.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i ask a celtics fan friend of mine about blake and he said he would be a solid pg for them


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

what about this gerald green,ryan gomes,raef lafrentz#7 for zach randolph,darius miles,steve blake.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> what about this gerald green,ryan gomes,raef lafrentz#7 for zach randolph,darius miles,steve blake.


Oh my...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yippy sskkippy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> what about this gerald green,ryan gomes,raef lafrentz#7 for zach randolph,darius miles,steve blake.


Better yet, Randolph for Garnett. Come on, you can't unload all your problems in one trade.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> I think they will listen to Pierce, Pierce wants to trade the 7th for a "star".
> 
> Raef + 7th for Zach..
> 
> If we get lucky we could get 2 GREAT players..


I don't see why you guys don't like this. Seems like everyone has is sick of Randolph. Raef is a much easier player to move than Zach, because he's not a punk. Francis was traded for less.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

In my opinion, Jarrett Jack would be the best PG prospect in this draft and he'd probably be selected in the lottery. And since he's actually proven that he's at least going to be a pretty decent PG in the NBA, I don't think I'd trade him for the 7th pick. 

And if anyone has been listening to Courtside lately, they've mentioned more than one time, that Jarrett Jack and Martell Webster are the only untouchable players on our roster.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

WTChan said:


> I don't see why you guys don't like this. Seems like everyone has is sick of Randolph.


This where you're wrong. There's still a group of us that care about production over everything else.

Randolph is still, by far imho, our best player. Nobody on the team comes close to his nearly 20/10 production last year. And that's coming off of knee surgery with Miles as a bad influence. You get him a year removed from surgery and away from Miles. I'm thinking he does much better next season.



> Raef is a much easier player to move than Zach, because he's not a punk. Francis was traded for less.


1. Zach is not a punk. He's just stupid. But he's not my doctor, a pilot, an NFL quarterback or even the point guard. He's a big man. He scores points and he gets rebounds. You don't have to be a genius to do that.

2. Raef is much harder to trade than Zach because he doesn't produce. He's a guy that got a max contract he doesn't deserve. I think he'd be a nice piece to have on the team. But for the same money Zach does a hell of a lot more than Raef does.

3. Francis is a cancer. He is ten times worse than Darius Miles. Zach's not a cancer. And Francis was traded for an expiring contract as well. In your scenario we're getting back basically the same money with no added production.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> And if anyone has been listening to Courtside lately, they've mentioned more than one time, that Jarrett Jack and Martell Webster are the only untouchable players on our roster.


 I haven't heard that, but I'm not suprised. Coach loves him, teammates love him, fans should appreciate the down to earth attitude and way he handles himself, and he is cheap . . . perfect player if your trying to sell the club.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Better yet, Randolph for Garnett. Come on, you can't unload all your problems in one trade.


sure u can when ur in my brain.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

all we need to do is draft miles......


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

ebott said:


> 3. Francis is a cancer. He is ten times worse than Darius Miles. Zach's not a cancer. And Francis was traded for an expiring contract as well. In your scenario we're getting back basically the same money with no added production.


Francis at least looks like he's trying a bit more of the time compared to Miles. His insane contract is what makes him a player I wouldn't swap Miles for.

All this Zbo 20/10 talk in this thread never seems to take into account his awful defense and suspect shot selection. I wish I had a dollar for every ill advised Zbo jumpshot that turned into a fastbreak for the opposing team.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I give Zbo one more season to shape up, but thats only if Miles is gone. If Miles AND Zach are on the roster when the season starts, the whole season is already tanked. 

But, if we got a good offer for Zbo, like the 7th pick, I'd take it. But Zbo ain't worth the 7th pick. Sure, he'd be the 2nd best player on Boston, but that ain't saying much.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what a 20/10 guys isnt worth the 7th pick in a weak draft? yeah right zbo is worth more than that.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> what a 20/10 guys isnt worth the 7th pick in a weak draft? yeah right zbo is worth more than that.


I agree a 20/10 guy is worth more than the 7th pick, but Zach isn't a 20/10 guy and he is way overpaid. If Zach made about 3-4 million less per year he would have good value, but a near max contract for a player who has no chance to ever be a Allstar caliber player reduces his value a lot.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Peaceman said:


> I agree a 20/10 guy is worth more than the 7th pick, but Zach isn't a 20/10 guy and he is way overpaid. If Zach made about 3-4 million less per year he would have good value, but a near max contract for a player who has no chance to ever be a Allstar caliber player reduces his value a lot.


I think 'no chance to ever be Allstar caliber' is a huge overstatement.

He wasn't healthy last year and he still got 18 and 8. If he comes back to the level he was at before the injury, which is no where close to impossible, he could easily get back to the 20 and 10 level.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

You guys truly underrate Zach Randolph.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i dont


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> You guys truly underrate Zach Randolph.


How so?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> You guys truly underrate Zach Randolph.


Zach has a good outside shot, a good rebounder, and does a good job getting his shot off in the paint. 
He is also and below average defender, maybe the worse pick and role power forward I've seen as a starter and is below average in passing. Last year I coached a 7th grade girls team, and I had two girls who played post and ran the pick and role better than Zach. That is why resigning Joel is important because Zach cann't run that offense and is weak defensively. Anyone who has any games taped last year watch Zach. He alway roles and sticks his hand up for the pass. He doesn't stay with the pick at all and doesn't have any concept of how the play is suppose to work. Watch Joel run it and you will see how it is suppose to run and Joel has less than half the offensive skills Zach has. 
As for him ever being a allstar, I doubt it. He might make a good fantasy basketball allstar. Stats don't alway equate to value. Also, he has a terrible contract which makes him less valuable.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

more value when he is 100% and back to his old form.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> more value when he is 100% and back to his old form.


If he could become a 20/10 guy again, play defense a little better and learn the pick and role, be may become more valuable. What hurts him is his contract. He is not a go to guy, but is paid like one. Few teams want overpaid player (except the Knicks), to clog up there cap situation.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i dont want to trade zbo anyways


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would be thrilled with the #7 pick as well.... getting 2x top 7 picks coule really help us in the long run

giving up Miles or Blake or Travis to get it would be a great accomplishment.....combine those with another player and you may have something


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd do the deal for the #7 and Raef. I've lost hope in Randolph, and I figure we might as well get something out of him. Yes, we give up the best player, but we also clear off the contract and save about $26 mil bucks. 

LaFrentz gives us a shot blocking pf/c. not a great one, but then look at what McMillan did with his sorry collection of big men in Seattle. 

you draft Best Player Available at both #4 and #7, cross your fingers on Telfair, Jack, Webster and Outlaw, and at the very worst we are in the Oden sweepstakes a year from now. you have 5 potential superstars (#4, #7, Telfair, Webster, 2007 draft) and one potential star (Jack). maybe one or two of them actually reaches that potential. 

if not, you become an even more experienced veteran of the lottery process.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I guess that is where I am at in all of this...

I build around Telfair, Jack, Webster and for me as a role player Khryapa

add a dash of Skinner as a backup PF until you can find a better one

If Joel stays then.. good.. but if not.. you move on

then you add in 2x top 7 picks..... Morrison, Aldridge, Bargnani, Roy or Gay

if getting rid of Miles for a mid teen pick is possible you do that as well


I know Miles and Randolph are the 2 best talents on the team but doubt they are the long term face of the team


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> I guess that is where I am at in all of this...
> 
> I build around Telfair, Jack, Webster and for me as a role player Khryapa
> 
> ...


Trade 30-31 and cash to seattle for 10.Trade theo,miles to ny for jalen rose and 29 or 21 whatever they have.
Have 4-7-10-20 or whatever ny has.
Draft adam morrison,roy,not sure,saer sene.
We sign jackie butler,kelvin kato.
We have Telfair,Jack
Webster,Rose
Adam morrison,Kryapha
Skinner,Shelden williams
Butler,Kato,Sene
Let outaw,blake,ha walk or trade them for whatever.
We end up getting rid of 
27 million dollars worth of salary and go hard for fa in 07.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

2 draft picks in this draft is plenty!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ebott said:


> It would depend upon who is available at #7. I've always liked LaFrentz. I'd like to have him on our team. But I don't think it's worth trading Zach to get him. But if a player we really really like happens to be available at #7 I'd think about it.
> 
> The trade I'd do in a second is Theo for LaFrentz and #7.



Yes...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=1707~550~454&teams=2~2~22
Darius + Juan for the #7 + Raef.... might even throw in Travis since Ainge likes him


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hehe


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Lets say with the Raps taking on Rasho.. they do end up drafting Andrea

1 TOR = Bargnani
2 CHI = Thomas
3 CHA = Brewer or Roy
4 POR = Aldridge
5 ATL = Shelden Williams
6 MIN = Morrison
7 BOS = ???

With Gay available, and maybe Roy or Brewer.. do we make a pitch to Boston for the pick????


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Lets say with the Raps taking on Rasho.. they do end up drafting Andrea
> 
> 1 TOR = Bargnani
> 2 CHI = Thomas
> ...


Charlotte will probably take Rudy Gay. In my opinion, Brewer isn't even an option at the #3 spot.


----------

